# If you were starting a RAW diet today, what would be on your shopping list?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Let's assume I wanted to start a 100% raw diet today. Let's assume my dog has had some raw bits and pieces of raw beef and chicken breasts, and has shown that she likes it (duh)

If you came shopping with me today, and went to the local supermarket, what would you buy for the entire week of raw feeding for a 60lb GSD?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would start out with chicken. My mom waits for sales and gets whole chickens that she cuts up for $.79/#. Leg quarters are often inexpensive as are backs. This is what I would start out with for my first week. How much to buy depends far too much on the dog, their weight, their activity level and their age. 

To give an example, a 10# bag of leg quarters lasts my four dogs 3-4 meals. They range from 55# pounds to 76# (two are in the mid 60's). 1 is older and a couch potato. 1 is getting up there and fairly active still. 1 is in her prime and extremely active. 1 is young, not fully mature and extremely active.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would email Alissa at 
ReelRaw - ReelRaw is an online dog food store selling natural dog food and delivering raw dog food in Austin, holistic dog food, and homemade dog food, which leads to a healthier, happier dog, who is eating the best dog food- a raw food diet


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Let's assume I wanted to start a 100% raw diet today. Let's assume my dog has had some raw bits and pieces of raw beef and chicken breasts, and has shown that she likes it (duh)
> 
> If you came shopping with me today, and went to the local supermarket, what would you buy for the entire week of raw feeding for a 60lb GSD?


I'm also interested in what to do if the dog does not take to the raw?? A few months ago I went out and bought different meats for them to try, not one of them really liked it. The only thing that the GSD really liked was duck necks, the other two didn't care for it to much. They do like the raw bones. I still have the meat separated in my freezer and I try every now and then, but its always the same response...they walk away from it But they do love yogurt, cottage cheese, and pumpkin:crazy:


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would buy whole chickens on sale and have the butcher quarter them or cut in 1/8ths. Take the skin off for a week and and slowly add it in. Slowly add in organs also if the dog has a sensitive tummy. I got some whole chicks at 88 cents a pound the other day. Which is a good deal here. So for us that equals about 1.20 a day in food for her. I feed chicken as my primary protein and then get beef,turkey, lamb, fish and pork when there are sales. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I think part of it for dogs that aren't accustomed to eating raw is the lack of smell ... especially if it's frozen LOL

Dog food stinks (sorry LOL, but I can't stand the smell of kibble and canned food!) so your dog is going by smell ... and it's not really there!

If your dog isn't really taking to it, add a bit of raw tripe ... now there's a smell that will knock your socks off (stand back it reeks!)

For me, I only buy organic meat from the local butcher. He knows that I buy it for the dog, and sets stuff aside for me. Ky will eat pretty much anything ... for a first timer I would stick with something bland - chicken, duck, etc. and then move towards beef, then other meats.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I'm also interested in what to do if the dog does not take to the raw?? A few months ago I went out and bought different meats for them to try, not one of them really liked it. The only thing that the GSD really liked was duck necks, the other two didn't care for it to much. They do like the raw bones. I still have the meat separated in my freezer and I try every now and then, but its always the same response...they walk away from it But they do love yogurt, cottage cheese, and pumpkin:crazy:


U can try putting fish oil over it or something else stinky they like. If they like raw bones then try things like chicken quarters or backs with bone in, first. Some dogs are so used to the sugar and flavors in kibble that it takes a while. My foster didn't know what to do with the raw bones at first. So I started slow with small pieces and once he realized he could chew through the bone and all that he loves it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have been researching the same thing down here and found a local raw "yahoo group"..there may be one in your area...I gather Mexican grocers *may* be a good source, but when I go to the holistic vet on Friday going to ask where they buy their meats/bone (they cook for their dogs, not raw)

I fed raw a number of years ago but stopped with a chicken allergic dog it became too much then never started back because we got my mother (stroke-we still have her -) but I am thinking with a young dog it would be better.....with the right meats. [first priority is the grandkids; we help THEM get organic produce and grass fed meats, organic poultry etc. because they can't afford some of those things]

To me, quality of source meats would be important (I won't buy the cheap leg quarters from antibiotic laden factory chickens)-I gather venison processors can be a good source and I KNOW there are lots of deer in New Jersey.

FIRST THING ON LIST- FREEZER FOR THE DOG - YOU CAN GET USED ON CRAIGLIST IF YOU DON"T WANT TO BUY NEW


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

When I started raw I filled my freezer half way with ground beef (there was a great sale), chicken necks, chicken liver and chicken frames. That was for an 8 week old pup.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been teasing her with raw chuck steak cubes. started with 1 or 2 inch-sized cubes, and she enjoyed it, and wanted more. No reaction to the beef.
I gave her some chunks of raw chicken breast. Ate it with less enthusiasm, but ate it.

I'm a "city guy", so some of these raw foods hit high on the "yuk scale" ..LOL

I would like to fill her bowl today with a fresh meat, bone, and veggie dish. Just don't want to go crazy on the yuk factor.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know Green Tripe was one of our staples and was high on the yuk factor (would even make me gag cutting it up while frozen) but it is great stuff.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Veggies are not needed, but green tripe is excellent for the dogs. The hard part is that most places only sell it in 2# containers. I feed 1/2# per week per dog. I would feed more, but it is expensive. Yes, it is very stinky.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I know Green Tripe was one of our staples and was high on the yuk factor (would even make me gag cutting it up while frozen) but it is great stuff.


I could never find green tripe. Finally I found it in a can at a higher end dog store, mixed with a small amount of garlic.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I bought mine frozen and had it sent to me.
I will say that it is worse than any training aid I have for my cadaver dog.
It is like a mix of rotten meat, cow manure and grass......all mixed into one
I did clean out a deers stomach once; that was worse. FWIW it was packed with corn.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

The green tripe is scaring me ..LOL


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> The green tripe is scaring me ..LOL


Handle with gloves if you ever get it, LOL!
The barnyard scent is impossible to wash off your hands.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Anthony8858 said:


> The green tripe is scaring me ..LOL


You just take it outside, let it thaw a bit and break it all up at once into manageble portions then refreeze is what I did. So if your neighbors ask just mutter "teenagers....teenagers" and give them an evil look.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a few undesirable neighbors. Sounds like something worth chucking over the fence..LOL

No seriously...

Sunflowers, I looked at ReelRaw - ReelRaw is an online dog food store selling natural dog food and delivering raw dog food in Austin, holistic dog food, and homemade dog food, which leads to a healthier, happier dog, who is eating the best dog food- a raw food diet.

Nice alternative for someone not too savvy with this stuff. If I'm willing to pay a few dollars more, and have it shipped, I would consider.

I know Kira would do vert well on a raw diet. I've beaten the subject to death a few times, but keep hitting a mental block.
It honestly scares me. I'm so afraid to do something wrong... honestly.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

And that his why I'd rather have somebody else make the food. If you email Alissa I promise you you will like her. 
Actually, I have a bunch of food from her that we can not use because Hans is having one of his episodes and I'm pretty sure it's the ground bones. He can only eat the beef Darwin's that is made with bonemeal.
If I can get hold of some dry ice, I will be happy to ship it to you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Though I would not be too keen on preground raw because the work of chewing and tearing and crunching is what prepares the stomach to be ready for the food. I think if I were feeding a grind I would cook it. It would still be better than dog kibble.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I want to buy something for her today.

Suggestions?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> I want to buy something for her today.
> 
> Suggestions?


If you can find an Oriental market, try some chicken hearts and chicken leg quarters.
Turkey necks were also a big hit around here. They are fantastic for cleaning the teeth, too.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I buy Fiona, who is 60 pounds, enough for 2 pounds a day. She eats fish (catfish, talapias, smelt, tuna, and sardines). She eats pork, beef and chicken. I got tripe at a Mexican grocer. It was white and does not smell. Maybe my nose is broken. Do you have a food scale? If not, get one. Fiona's breakfast is a chicken thigh and leg (all one piece). She got a little piece of tripe. It is still sitting on the floor. She seems to like her food to get back to room temperature before she eats it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

For today: chicken quarter, ground beef (not too high fat % and w/o sodium), egg - can find that at your grocer. 

For long term, you will of course need variety. If you are squeamish about the "icky" factor, full raw might not be the best option for you 
Tripe, liver, cutting up larger cuts.....it will stink and be messy. Dig in! It's not so bad - I mix up my tripe with my hands. Your dog will love you for it


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

White tripe is bleached as I understand it and of little nutritive value. I used to feed my raw frozen to slow down the dogs. Leg quarters were a good start for me but they are not meant to be an inclusive diet. I will say that my dogs consider beef heart to be a delicacy and I bet it would be reasonable at a Mexican market as it is kind of a hispanic delicacy.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

white tripe is useless for dogs imo - get green/unbleached tripe if you want to give tripe.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

If we went shopping, we'd have to go to a store like Whole Foods. They are the only grocery store chain in my area that sells prepared, frozen raw.

Honestly, I'm too lazy and have other priorities than to put a lot of effort into shopping for the right balance of meat, organs and bone.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for info on white tripe. No more of that. Got an excellent deal on beef heart when I got the tripe. Had to chop it into little pieces and Fiona still did not like it. She loves chicken hearts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Anthony I was looking for me and came across this list - 2009 but the links I checked were good and active

Raw feeding Co-op List


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I second the chicken legs, necks, beef mince and eggs for when you are just starting out. Easy to handle and easy to feed/portion. 

Before you know it, Kira will be doing what my two did today: Catch and eat their own raw meal, which was the obnoxious pigeon in our garden. Haha!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, back from food shopping.

I picked up some chicken legs and thighs, gizzards, liver, beef cubes, and beef cubes.
I also have a bag of Fromms Gold Kibble

Kira's regular diest consisted of Fromms Gold, mixed with Freshpet (beef, chicken or turkey)

I want to start the transition over to 100% raw,... Starting tonight.

If you had the above ingredients, what would you give her?
(It's her only meal for the day.

Try to be a specific as possible.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Just a warning, gizzards give my boys terrible gas. You can try it and see but it is really very bad. You want to leave the house bad. 

Other than that, watch the organ meats starting out, can be a little rich and upset their stomach if they are use to it. Good luck!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure what everyone is paying... but as far as the tripe goes, I can get it for $1.55 a lb. Pricey compared to the regular raw, but I've heard people paying as much as $5 a lb for it.

Go to Blue Ridge Beef's distributor page and find a distributor near you. Note... I called several dealers and had price differences of up to $2... so call around. The cheapest I found was $3.10 for a 2lb package.

Here's the link to their distributor page: Blue Ridge Beef: Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm new to this too and you'll have to work out the exact weights. But start at 2lbs a day, into two meals. Since this will be her only meal, 2lbs. And go from there... more or less depending on how she looks/feels (rib cage)

You want about 14oz of RMB (legs and thighs)
You want 1lb of MM - Beef cubes. It's recommended to stay with one protein source at first to make sure there are no allergic reactions. So that would be split chicken breast, etc... but you have cubes. Just keep an eye out.
And about 2oz of OM, which would be the liver. From what Sarah said, I wouldn't try the gizzards 

And if you haven't, please read Lauri's website, the RawDogRanch. It will give you all the info you need: http://www.rawdogranch.com/


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm going to watch this Anthony and maybe piggy back.  

FWIW, I fed Rocket half the turkey neck and I cut the gizzard into at least half, if not three parts (or maybe it was the liver? I can't remember) on Thanksgiving. I know he had some gizzard at some point and he was fine. 

Boy, did he like it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs only get gassy on pork, and even then it is seldom. I don't buy gizzards because they aren't really nutritious. I'd rather feed calves liver than chicken(but I know for transitioning one protien is best) I do get gizzards now and then in my past sale date meat co-op, but I get more excited when I see a cow tongue come in my tote! Even though I hate, hate hate touching or grinding it. Ox tails are another YES!
Green tripe is the best as far as splurges go for my dogs. I'd feed that over anything else if I had to choose.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

This has probably been asked, but is there a printed "list" like thing that outlines what each meal should consist of, or what an average week should have? (This maybe very helpful for Anthony also, as I think he and I are thinking along the same lines)

I'm not sure it's entirely feasible for me right now, but Rocket eats raw beef bones 2-3 times a week and likes it, and didn't suffer any ill effects from the Thanksgiving raw treat, so I'm wondering if it's possible to just supplement with raw?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Doesn't anyone go to Laurie's page? It was interesting to read....


Raw Feeding


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, I got scared, and improvised. 
She has had good poops for months, and I was afraid to chance it 

I ended up grinding the beef cubes. I gave her about 1/2 pound of the beef, and a little bit liver. 
I added a 11/2 cups kibble and a little water. Hand mixed it all. 

She licked the bowl dry, and counter surfed for more. . 

Let's assume tomorrow is chicken. Should I simply put a leg and thigh in her bowl? Nothing else? 
I feel so stupid with this. It feels so far removed from a bowl of kibble, but I know it's great for her. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would freeze the leg quarter so she does not try to gulp it but learns to chew it. They develop a technique it is really interesting to watch how the crush the bones.

Went by BiLo tonight and was saddened to verify that any mean near expiration simply gets thrown away and people have been fired for grabbing near out of date food. Good meat but getting a bit edgy for human consumption is exactly what I would feed my dog. GARBAGE/TRASH what is wrong with this picture.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

For now I would recommend pulling the fat off the chicken. IMO I think people abandon RAW b/c their dog got diarrhea and surmised it was due to salmonella. Add fat back in small increments. I'm saying this because my dog is highly fat intolerant.

It can stress the pancreas


----------

